# Need Cooling Suggestions



## krishnendu (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a NZXT gamma cabinet and my PC room temperature gets very high during summer. 
Now as you all know there are options to install two 120mm fans[intake] on side panel and two 140/120mm fans[exhausts] at the top. I'm already having one rear exhaust and one front intake 120mm fan.
I will add a CPU cooler later so I need to know, should I install all 4 fans? or there will be negative airflow? or there will not be enough space to install a big NOCTUA later. 

My rig is on my sig.

Thanks for reading..


----------



## small_yet_big (Apr 23, 2014)

install a top exhaust as it would not effect installing CPU cooler later.Also it would be required to move the hot air out faster when you install the NOCTUA one. You could avoid installing the side panel fans.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2014)

i have got the Gamma too. 

you can go for the lower side fan mount; as far as i remember, it wont come in the way of cpu cooler. 
and also, the top mounts.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 23, 2014)

small_yet_big said:


> install a top exhaust as it would not effect installing CPU cooler later.Also it would be required to move the hot air out faster when you install the NOCTUA one. You could avoid installing the side panel fans.



I'm thinking to install one 120mm side panel intake and one 140mm to exhaust. The question is can I add 2 top fans along with the big Noctua and a lower side panel?



anirbandd said:


> i have got the Gamma too.
> 
> you can go for the lower side fan mount; as far as i remember, it wont come in the way of cpu cooler.
> and also, the top mounts.



Yes, that's the reason to ask here as I'm not sure I could add it or not, I really want to install at least one side panel led fan 

And by the way, as you're also having a gamma, can you tell me that will I get dust filters locally in Kolkata for the side panel and top of my Gamma?? Unable to add stockings or mosquito net


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2014)

LED fans will not go well with the Gamma. most of the light will be blocked by the metal. 
Unless you have the gamma with the Acrylic window. 

No.. i dont think you'll get any dustfilters for the fans. 

why cant you use mosquito nets/stockings?? thats the best DIY material for dust filters.


----------



## small_yet_big (Apr 23, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> I'm thinking to install one 120mm side panel intake and one 140mm to exhaust. The question is can I add 2 top fans along with the big Noctua and a lower side panel?



No it wont be a problem to install two fans at the top. Also you can get mesh covers which can be used as dust filters in the locals of Chadni.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 27, 2014)

Get tow 120 mm for the sides and two 140mm for the top ,remove the rear exhaust. Intake should be slightly more than the exhaust.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 27, 2014)

The question is, can I add a big cpu cooler later with all 4 fans installed??


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

depends on how you define big  

do a measurement after mounting all the fans.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm thinking about liquid cooling now, my budget is 5k for cpu cooler, so should I get a liquid cooler instead ? I have no idea about liquid cooling, I mean, the price and the performance, as my room temp is very high so I'm confused between air cooler and liquid cooler.

Thanks for your reply guys...


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 29, 2014)

this is what too much reading on the internet does to your brain. 

stick with what you decided and go for it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 29, 2014)

Liquid is good with a little bit of Air ask any over-clocker worth his salt. Air is King,and more so in our climate.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 29, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Liquid is good with a little bit of Air ask any over-clocker worth his salt. *Air is King,and more so in our climate.*



That's all  Now the Last thing I need to know is, Should I go for *Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm* for my FX6300 ? Or I don't need that for a processor like fx6300... Should I go for cheaper??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> That's all  Now the Last thing I need to know is, Should I go for *Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm* for my FX6300 ? Or I don't need that for a processor like fx6300... Should I go for cheaper??



Go with Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim @ 3.7k


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's one of the best Air Coolers no doubt. 
But what's temp. of your PC these days? Is it too high?


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 30, 2014)

Temp is 55 during daytime gaming.. Although didn't played big games yet, as there are no new release, all played, haven't tried yet with BF4 or COD.. I'm planing to overclock up to 4gz in future ..


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

thats a good temp. 

but you'll need the cooler when you OC.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> thats a good temp.
> 
> but you'll need the cooler when you OC.



Yes mate, thats my concern, I will not change the CPU cooler frequently so I want to buy a good cooler for my fx6300 and 970a ds3p mobo..


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

if you are able to accomodate the Noctua NHD14 within your budget and cabinet, then go for it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 30, 2014)

this is good for the price *www.flipkart.com/deepcool-lucifer-...=b_5&ref=caf68009-68ab-41ff-b9c3-5f131507e4a8.
seems better than corsair h75 liquid cooler and sometimes just below the h100i.
have look and read reviews possible.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 30, 2014)

View attachment 14304


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2014)

Get this - *www.flipkart.com/deepcool-neptwin-cooler/p/itmdh22ykgmkmfbp

With fans and two of them the Neptwin will blow the Lucifier out of the serene blue waters,but without fans the Lucifier is better.


----------



## Piash (May 1, 2014)

A cool computer room will always keep you and your computer cool. In addition to above suggestions, you can consider these for your computer room:

*1.*: If you don't have air conditioner in your computer room, you'll need proper ventilation.
I have both an Inverter AC and exhaust fan in my home office. I've built wooden cover for the exhaust fan, so that I can close the hole when AC is on.

Strategical furniture placement will help you a lot on electricity cost. Place your computer table and chair in a way that your chair is near a north (best)/east facing window but there is no reflection on your monitor. Place the exhaust fan in the opposite direction (for better cross ventilation).

Now, when outside temp is cooler (30c to 35c, probably all Indians can stay comfortable at this temp with a fan) run the exhaust fan and open the window. The fan will pull outside air through the window and will keep both you and your comp cool. 

*2:* Don't use a ceiling fan in your computer room. They pull hot air from ceiling. Use a pedestal fan or table fan. Place it in a way so that it can pull cool air from the window.

*3:* Try to put your cabinet higher (above 4' to 6' - depending on your height and placement of buttons/DVD drives on the cabinet. You want the buttons comfortable to reach. For USB, use a hub.)  
Hot air raises up. So, the heat will rise above your head more easily and the exhaust fan will remove it from the room. The table fan will not circulate the heat.

*4:* If there is no floor above your computer room, consider installing a false ceiling. You can go cheap by installing grassboards and filling the gap between the ceiling and the board with 3" thick thermocol. Also, if you don't walk on the roof, you can paint it white to reflect sunlight. I painted the roof above my home office (and our water tank  with Weathershield Sunreflect white paint. It really works. If you don't walk on the roof , it will last more than 3 years.

*5:* If you run your computer during the day and outside temp is so hot that the fans are not working, consider buying an Inverter AC. They cost more, but you save in terms of electricity bills.
 Also, find a way to use that AC with more than one room.
My home office and my parent's room share a common window. I've put the AC just above that window. The window has a 45watt exhaust fan that pulls cool air from my office to my parents room and there is another exhaust fan on the ceilling that pulls hot air from my parent's room to my office (to be cooled by the AC).

I keep temp set at 26-28C and run those exhaust fans PLUS the table fans. You'll feel much cooler at very low cost. If you buy good fans, once the AC has reached its preset temp, total electricity consumption will be less than 300 watt (Inverter AC approx 100watt + 2 exhaust fans between rooms approx 100watt + 2 table fan in both room approx 100watt).

My condition is extreme. As I run my comp almost 24/7 and live in my office most of the day. But, I hope you'll be able to get some idea from this post and modify it according to your need.

I run an i7 3900K with Antec c40 cooler (Rs. 2500/-), Corsair cabinet with 2 built-in fans. My CPU never goes above 45C - without AC, when outside temp is 40C and when all cores are rendering 3D scenes at 100% for 1 or 2 hours)

PS.    
        [MENTION=151659]krishnendu[/MENTION], I live in Kolkata. This setup is working beautifully here. It is now 38C outside at 2:00pm. My computer room is at 30C without AC (east and south walls are completely glass windows but heavily curtained, only 8' high ceiling, no floor above. It was a storage room before.). From your username, Avatar and "Location: Black Hole" (LOL. I had it in another forum) I guess you live in Kolkata (or in WB) too.

If daytime air is very hot even in the north side, don't run the exhaust fan in the morning. Run it during night. It will keep your room cool. During morning close all windows. If possible don't open South/West door/window during the day. It will not let outside hot air in. I think you'll be able to work like that until 2:00pm/3:00pm. After that the room temp will go above 30C and you may need ventilation/AC. (Warning: don't keep window/door closed if you smoke or have breathing problem. Consult your doctor.)



krishnendu said:


> View attachment 14304


Your FANIN1 doesn't seem right. I'm suspicious about a fan which is running at 135000RPM. Possibly the sensor is not right. May be someone else with more hardware knowledge will confirm.


----------



## anirbandd (May 2, 2014)

tl;dr


----------



## Piash (May 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> tl;dr


Ha Ha ! I was bored. Spent almost one hour to think,type,edit the post.
Probably nobody else read it. But, you know, sometimes you get so bored that you don't want to see even latest grumpy cat memes.


----------



## anirbandd (May 2, 2014)

Piash said:


> Ha Ha ! I was bored. Spent almost one hour to think,type,edit the post.
> Probably nobody else read it. But, you know, *sometimes you get so bored* that you don't want to see even latest grumpy cat memes.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/183127-do-you-own-desktop.html


----------

